# Appetite stimulants



## boxing45 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys, having a hard time working up an appetite to get my meals down. I'm in search for a really good appetite stimulant. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 28, 2014)

I use Mr Nice about 3x daily. I don't have any problems with appetite tho. Its just what I do and an added benefit.


----------



## Khazima (Nov 28, 2014)

GHRP-6 increases appetite dramatically in a lot of people. Make sure to research before committing to anything.

Other than that.. Discipline, your body will adapt.


----------



## MustangDX (Nov 28, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I use Mr Nice about 3x daily. I don't have any problems with appetite tho. Its just what I do and an added benefit.



Is "Mr. Nice" a reference to your penis?...


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 28, 2014)

MustangDX said:


> Is "Mr. Nice" a reference to your penis?...



Herb.......


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 28, 2014)

Just get a one hitter....


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 28, 2014)

green is the best I've had but close second are the new generation antipsychotics like seroquel or olanzipine. You really want to eat on them. One reason why psych patients are frequently fat as ****


----------



## boxing45 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well I used to just use the herb to get an appetite going but I had to stop due to hair follicle testing at my job, so that's out of the question. I'll look into GHRP-6 and see if it's something that would benefit me.


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 28, 2014)

There are some antihistamines you can order online that will increase appetite... also something called Megace works as well.

Ive also used GHRP-6 with definite hunger increases


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 28, 2014)

phenibut increases appetite in some but can have some nasty addiction issues/withdraw issues


----------



## Fsuphisig (Nov 29, 2014)

Ghrp 6 or 2 both give me intense hunger, but you gotta be empty stomach so
It won't work 5 times a day, that's on you to just learn to suffer through until it becomes routine.


----------



## jack3d14 (Dec 23, 2014)

never knew these things existed. 

I've heard of appetite suppressants but never stimulant.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 23, 2014)

Tetrahydrocannabinol

Wanna see me eat 10000cals in a day?
Give me an 8th


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sports Research Garcinia Cambogia 500 mg 90 Softgels is pretty good.Helps you shed pounds through appetite control and prevention of fat production.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 26, 2014)

nbfootball65 said:


> Sports Research Garcinia Cambogia 500 mg 90 Softgels is pretty good.Helps you shed pounds through appetite control and prevention of fat production.



He's not looking to suppress his appetite but increase.  Read the thread before you offer advice.


Op,  I too have used Ghrp-6.....  I used it before bed on an empty stomach.  Pin it and wait like 30 minutes and your hunger will be really intense.  I easily could eat 800 cals after pinning it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 31, 2014)

Dbol.......


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

Idk if you can get any, but xanax helps me get my meals in, I've got a script though. Definitely don't take them before your workout, lol.


----------



## bvs (Jan 4, 2015)

Things that didnt work: ghrp6, ghrp2, antihistamines (periacten) and pretty much every otc supplements ive tried

things that did work: mirtazapine, ive never felt hunger like it. digestive enzymes but only a very small amount. Gear worked also

Things Im going to try: EQ


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

drugs are not the answer ...take my word on that...


----------



## j2048b (Jan 5, 2015)

Make all ur food on sundays and carry that chit around w u! U either either it or waste money....


----------

